# Going after some pompano in the morning 5/16



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The Good Lord willing and the creeks don't rise I'm going in the morning. Anybody else going in the morning ? I haven't checked on the weather, the tides, or the surf I'm just going and hope 'n for the best .


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Same here.

I flipped a rod out for about 15 minutes this evening just before sunset. It's gonna take like 6 oz to anchor it. The current is smoking.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! I sure hope that it eases up.


----------



## krisc1 (Feb 11, 2015)

I to am going in the am there is a 40% chance of rain but the fishing looks likes it going to be good.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck guys ! Fixing to hit the hay. I will post up tomorrow.


----------



## Gee-man (May 29, 2011)

*site i use*

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida


GrouperKing I love this site gives winds, swells and tides. I use it daily. I'll be out this morning in about 3 hours. Good Luck.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Guys I wish yall the best of luck but be prepared for tough fishing. I surfed the AL Point jetties last night from 6-8 and the wind is howling SE, the current is ripping and the June grass is here already and was thick enough to drag on my leash and fins. Good news is that I saw plenty of sand flea colonies along the edge so bait should be plentiful. Hope yall catch em up.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I have over slept. Debating on whether or not to go now. Anybody on the beaches this morning ? How's the grass & current this morning ? Thanks for the heads up pompanostradamus.


----------



## krisc1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Welp this morning and afternoon was definetley some rough surf fishing. I caught 5 small cats and a baby black drum just past opal. I was hoping for a better yield but at least i didnt get skunked. How everyone else do?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.visitpensacola.com/content/webcam/pensacola-beach-east


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I went to Fort Morgan and didn't even try. Way to rough ! Oh well the pompano have another week to get bigger. :thumbsup:


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I was able to manage a 3rd place 1.56 lb pomp in the tournament today & felt daayum lucky to be there .... hard day of fishing for sure!


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

My family's in Gulf Shores for a few days. Was able to get 2 pomps Fri am along with a few ladies and even more hardheads. Tried again in the afternoon and only caught afew more hardheads. The sargasm started moving in and was thick this am(Sat) so the lines stayed dry. The water's really murky but the fleas are easy to spot. Took a 4oz pyramid to keep the lines out

Also, no june grass spotted, but when a clump of that sargasm gets hung on your line with the current ripping like it is makes it feel like you reeling in an anchor.


----------

